# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Tehlike büyüyor

## bozok

*Tehlike büyüyor* 

*16.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Dükkanı taşlanan esnaf göstericileri taradı: 2 ölü*

*DOLAPDERE’NİN ARDINDAN MUş’TA DA SİLAHLAR KONUşTU*

Muş’un Bulanık ilçesinde DTP’nin kapatılmasını protesto eden grup, kepengini kapamayan bir manifaturacı dükkanını taşladı. Kalaşnikofla göstericileri tarayan esnaf 2 kişiyi öldürdü, 8 kişiyi de yaraladı. İlçede gerginlik sürüyor



Muş’un Bulanık Bulanık İlçesi’nde Aslanpaşa Caddesi üzerindeki DTP ilçe binası önünde, basın açıklaması yapacaklarını söyleyen bir grup toplandı. Bu sırada olaylar çıkabileceği ihtimaliyle bazı esnaf işyerini kapattı. Kısa sürede sayıları 1500’e yaklaşan kalabalık burada DTP’nin kapatılmasını protestoya başlarken, polis çevrede önlem aldı. Kalabalık arasından yaklaşık 150 kişilik grup, çevredeki araçlara ve işyerlerine taşlı saldırı başlattı. Polisin aldığı önleme karşın şehit üsteğmen Suat İsakoğlu Caddesi’nde manifaturacılık yapan Turan Bilen, otomobilinin ve işyerinin tahrip edildiği iddiasıyla göstericilere Kalaşnikof tüfekle ateş açtı.


*Muhtar da öldürüldü*



İşyerinden açıldığı belirtilen ateşle muhtar Kemal Kayacan yaşamını yitirirken, 8 kişi vücutlarına isabet eden kurşunla yaralandı. Yaralılardan Necmi Oral, Muş’a hastaneye götürülürken yolda yaşamını yitirince ölü sayısı 2’ye çıktı. Yaralı 7 kişiden birinin durumunun ağır olduğu bildirildi. 

Polis olaylarda kullandığı Kalaşnikof tüfeğin ruhsatlı olduğu söylenen manifaturacı Turan Bilen’i gözaltına aldı. Bilen Ailesi’nin fertleri de polis tarafından evlerinden alınıp güvenli yere götürülürken, evlerinin çevresinde de olası saldırılara karşı koruma önlemleri artırıldı.



İfadesinde *“Nefsi müdafaa yaptım, beni linç edeceklerdi”* diyen Bilen’in daha önce de DTP’nin gösterileri ve PKK’nın baskısıyla kepenk kapatma eylemlerine katılmadığı belirtildi. Arap kökenli bir aileye mensup olan 39 yaşındaki Turan Bilen’in kardeşi Metin Bilen’le birlikte uzun süredir Bulanık’ta manifaturacılık yaptıkları, siyasi görüşlerinin MHP’ye yakın olduğu ileri sürüldü. Bilen’in* ’gönüllü korucu’* olduğu ve silahın da ruhsatlı olduğu iddia edildi. Ancak MHP Muş İl Başkanı Sadullah Tetik, Bilen’in partileriyle ilgisinin olmadığını açıkladı.

Vali Erdoğan Bektaş, olaylar sırasında Kalaşnikof silahla ateş açıp 2 kişiyi öldürüp 8 kişiyi de yaralamakla suçlanan Turan Bilen’in korucu olup olmadığı sorulması üzerine,* “Kaleşnikof silahın ruhsatlı olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Korucu olduğu iddiaları ise doğru değil”* dedi. Bektaş, akşam saatlerinde olaylar hakkında yerinde bilgi almak üzere Bulanık İlçesi’ne gitti.


*İlçe savaş alanına döndü*



Gösteriler sırasında 2 kişinin ölmesi, 8 kişinin de yaralanması olayları çığırından çıkmasına neden oldu, güvenlik güçleriyle göstericiler arasında çatışma saatlerce sürdü.

Polisin gözyaşartıcı bomba ve tazyikli su kullanarak yaptığı müdahaleye rağmen sayıları giderek artan göstericiler, bazı işyerleri ve araçları ateşe verdi. Kaleşnikof silah kullandığı belirtilen manifaturacının işyeri ve aracı da kundaklandı.

Saatlerce süren olaylarda göstericiler ilçenin altını üstüne getirirken aralarında banka şubeleri, dersaneler ve Ak Parti binasının da bulunduğu birçok binayı ateşe verip tahrip etti.

Bulanık ilçesine giriş ve çıkışları kontrol altına alan güvenlik güçleriyle sokak aralarına dağılan göstericiler arasındaki çatışma saatlerce devam etti. Olaylar nedeniyle çok sayıda öğrenci ilköğretim ve liseye gitmedi. Bu nedenle okullarda dersler yapılamadı. 


*Farklı açıklamalar*



Bulanık Belediye Başkanı DTP’li Ziya Akkaya, *“Olayın ardından ilçede büyük gerginlik var. Yatıştırmakta zorlanıyoruz. Vatandaşlar evlerinden dışarıya çıkamıyor. Halk panik içinde. Birçok işyeri ateşe verildi”* dedi.

Muş Belediye Başkanı AK Partili Necmettin Dede, Bulanık İlçesi’nde olaylar devam ederken televizyonların canlı yayınında açıklamalar yaparak çatışmanın kan davası ve aşiret ilişkisinden kaynaklandığını ileri sürdü. Başkan Dede, aşiret ileri gelenlerinin araya girmesiyle olayların yatışacağını umduğunu belirterek, *“Türkiye’nin kardeşliğe ihtiyacı var. Herkes bunu istiyor”* dedi.

*Dükkanı Yakıldı*

Olayın ardından Kaleşnikof’la ateş açan esnafın dükkanı ve otomobili yakıldı. Göstericiler birçok dükkanın yanı sıra Ziraat Bankası’nın şubesini de ateşe verdi. Kapıtılan DTP’nin Muş milletvekilleri Sırrı Sakık ve Mehmet Nuri Yaman da Bulanık’a gelerek olaylar hakkında bilgi aldı. Sakık ve Yaman ölen 2 kişinin cenazesinin bulunduğu Bulanık Devlet Hastanesi’ne giderek, burada tedavi gören yaralıları ziyaret etti. Olaylarda yaralanan 8 kişiden 3’ünün kurşunla, diğerlerinin de taş, sopa ve kaçarken düşme sonucu yaralandıkları belirtildi. Göstericilere ateş açarak 2 kişinin ölümüne, 8 kişinin de yaralanmasına neden olduğu iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan manifaturacı Turan Bilen’in yakınları da can güvenlikleri nedeniyle helikopterlerle Bulanık’tan alınarak güvenli bir yere götürüldü.

*Dip Not:*

2004’te yapılan İlçelerin Sosyo-Ekonomik Gelişmişlik Sıralaması Araştırması’na göre Muş’un Bulanık ilçesi 872 ilçe arasında 851. Bulanık okuryazarlık, kişi başına gelir, sanayi gibi alanlarda Türkiye genelinin en altlarında yer alıyor. 



...

----------

